
How I “hacked” learning a new language through hip hop - mlejva
https://medium.com/@mlejva/how-i-hacked-learning-new-language-through-hip-hop-8abb58b2108f
======
DyslexicAtheist
hip hop is great because you can pick up coloquial phrases and slang that is
otherwise hidden from view. it gives you a much more meaningful and deeper
coverage of meaning and background to what is being said.

this works with other art forms too, e.g. reading comics (Asterix was popular
in the 70ies/80ies for this purpose).

I'd be careful relying too much on German rap to learn the language. Most of
it is produced by non native German speakers or people who grew up in a non-
native (family) surrounding. The words and phrases used are probably going to
damage your career options and your ability to move in circles that are less
_" street"_. Aldder was geht, isch konkret asozial!

And "Brudi", there is also something very distinct in the way words are
enunciated ( _isch echt korrekt aldder_ ) where regardless of what is said
you're immediately coming across as somebody who grew up in the rougher parts
of Berlin or Frankfurt. ...

There are some exceptions to the rule such as "Peter Fox" (this isn't real rap
though and very mainstream).

typical example is Bushido:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDnpLdMDflk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDnpLdMDflk)

a more extreme example (not a rapper but shows the accent) Mundstuhl:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zM-
WIEfL1w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zM-WIEfL1w)

